# I'm hot to chat



## LizStreithorst (Aug 5, 2015)

Anyone else?


----------



## LizStreithorst (Aug 5, 2015)

Oh well, perhaps another evening....


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Maybe we should schedule a weekly time to visit. Every time I just go in randomly there is just wff.


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

Yeah, let's try setting up meeting times so that it fits most of our time zones.


----------



## bullseyejoey (Aug 30, 2012)

I agree with that, most of the time I join its just me or one other person and that person usually isn't even there and away from their keyboard.


----------



## LizStreithorst (Aug 5, 2015)

How's 8 pm central time on Saturday for everyone? I'm open to any suggestions but if it's on an evening when I have to work the next morning I won't hang in for long. If I don't get my beauty sleep I suffer the following day.


----------



## WildForFish (Aug 5, 2008)

Eastern Time Zone here, I'm open to 8pm on Saturdays.



I am normally logged in but don't spend every minute at the computer, although I do seem to catch the drive bys


----------



## LizStreithorst (Aug 5, 2015)

You've caught me driving by every time I've been in chat. 

Once a day and time has been decided on perhaps TOS can change what it says from "there are several members in chat" to "chat is always open but (the day and time) most will be on is..."


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

I wish I could, but the ability to do that is one of the many things we lost when we switched to this server.


----------



## LizStreithorst (Aug 5, 2015)

No biggie. We can just post and remind folks.


----------



## WildForFish (Aug 5, 2008)

Chat is open


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

I used to like it when it showed who was in chat. That was a cool feature.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Yes it was! More people chatted, too, when they saw that the joint was jumping.


----------



## LizStreithorst (Aug 5, 2015)

Just to remind y'all. Chat tonight at 8 pm central.


----------



## WildForFish (Aug 5, 2008)

See you there!


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2015)

I would love to chat with some people. Let's keep it civil in there.


----------



## WildForFish (Aug 5, 2008)

Ms. Liz

Chat is open alil early!


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2015)

Come on guys, get in chat!!!!!!!!


----------



## WildForFish (Aug 5, 2008)

:fish: Chat Reminder :fish:


----------



## LizStreithorst (Aug 5, 2015)

I was going to keep my mouth shut and just show up. See you there.


----------



## LizStreithorst (Aug 5, 2015)

It was great! I made a friend. Is their anything better that that?


----------



## LizStreithorst (Aug 5, 2015)

It's that time again.


----------



## wm_crash (Feb 6, 2007)

So this chat thing is on Saturdays only?

cheers,
wm_crash, the friendly hooligan


----------



## WildForFish (Aug 5, 2008)

crash!!!......... Good to see you!


pop into chat, if you have a moment


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

Crash dooooooooooooooooooooooooooooood sorry I missed you.


----------



## wm_crash (Feb 6, 2007)

BV dooooooooooooooooooooooooooood, I'll be back more often 

cheers,
wm_crash, the friendly hooligan


----------

